# Fifth Wheel With Living Room Above Cab?



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone know of Fifth wheel trailer with rear master bedroom and living room up over cab of truck.......we saw one last year but cant remember name of company?

David


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't remember either, but do remember seeing one!!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Fleetwood used to make one under the Terry AX6 brand and under the Quantum AX6 brand. We looked at one before we got the Everest. i don't think they are making that floor plan any more, but I could be wrong. Here is a link to a used one advertised for sale:

Terry fiver


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think wildcat makes one.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Fleetwood used to make one under the Terry AX6 brand and under the Quantum AX6 brand. We looked at one before we got the Everest. i don't think they are making that floor plan any more, but I could be wrong. Here is a link to a used one advertised for sale:

Terry fiver

Also, if you go to the Fleetwood website and download the 2007 Advantage brochure, it has some pics and a floorplan layout. I think there are a few around for sale. It is a big (38') and heavy trailer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That sounds interesting. Id love to see the pictures.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are some. Most have bunks along with a couch up front:
Pilgrim 32LBH2S-M5
Wildcat 32QBSS
Cougar 316QBS


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm....different. Dont know if i like the bathroom set up like that.
We saw on at the Novi show that had quad bunks in the rear with a 1/2 bath in the BH and full bath in the front. you could also enter the 1/2 bath from the outside. it might have been Forrest River. ill have to look. We really liked that!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I like that Cougar Floorplan but with the Forest Rivers' half bath added where the Pantry is. Not 100% sure how things would have to be shifted around otherwise to make room for a 1/2 bath. Idea could probably stand to be "Sayonara'd".

-CC


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bradnbecca said:


> Fleetwood used to make one under the Terry AX6 brand and under the Quantum AX6 brand. We looked at one before we got the Everest. i don't think they are making that floor plan any more, but I could be wrong. Here is a link to a used one advertised for sale:
> 
> Terry fiver


I saw this unit at the RV show a couple of years ago, and thought it was pretty nice. The opposing sofas with the fireplace up front made for a very inviting and intimate area for socializing. Alas, the overall layout was more empty nester oriented, family wise... not so much. And, of course, it wasn't an Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've also seen an Alumascape (made by Holiday Rambler) with the living room above the truck. Nice layout, with front end TV wall units and two sleeper sofas facing each other.

Mark


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Montana use to make one. We have looked at several front LR 5er's but I didn't really like them. The DW liked them thou. One of these that I looked at had a nice big rear bedroom and nice walk through bathroom. You're right in that it is set up more for us old people instead of families. The Montana that I saw had two bumpouts in the LR, but was still kind of plain looking and small feelling with the low roof. Personally I like the Everest 36' with the sunken LR in back. Nice.


----------

